# Cream honey price?



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Brooks
Not sure what 8oz. and 16oz. sell for. We get $5.00 for 12oz. plastic tubs. I belive we are on the low side as in KC I think they get $5.50-$6.00. With that being said we get $.42 per oz. so that would be $3.36 for an 8oz. jar and $6.72 for a 16 oz. jar.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

im getting $5.00 for an 8 oz glass hex jar and sell out quickly


----------

